# "24 Hours, Partly Cloudy" (AE Assignment)



## unpopular

Here is a short animation I created for Intro to Motion Design. The assignment was to create an animation that was completely created in After Effects (though I did ask permission to edit in Premiere just to save some headache).

This is a "rough edit" and will probably put some credits in the end once the edit is completed.

Music is Rob Viktum - 4/17/1975


----------

